# System zu laut - FAN runterregeln funktioniert nicht



## Fighter3 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,
mein System ist mir mal wieder viel zu laut...zuerst mal meine Komponenten:

E4600 mit Thermaltake TMGi1 und Lüfter von Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro
Sparkle 8800GT mit Standart-Kühler
1 80cm Gehäusekühler, altes Modell von Cooler Master
_alle Komponenten unübertaktet_

1. Problem:
Beim Start dreht der Grafikkartenlüfter einmal voll auf, das ist extrem nervtötend wenn man ein paar Neustarts machen muss. ich weiß dass es dadurch ensteht das die genaue Lüfterkontrolle erst beim/nach dem booten funktioniert, aber vllt. kennt jemand ja eine Möglichkeit. Mir wäre es außerdem lieb wenn ich die Garantie behalten würde.

2. Problem:
Der CPU-Kühler ist im Betrieb (auch Internet, Office) schon zu laut, er ist auch beim Musik hören noch im Hintergrund zu hören. Die Drehgeschwindigkeit kann man weder mit "SpeedFan" noch im Bios regeln:


Die ganzen Kühler und die restlichen Sachen kann man auf den Bildern sehen, der Luftstrom sollte eigentlich einigermaßen in Ordnung sein (ich weiß...nicht gerade optimal ). 

Jetzt meine Frage: Was kann ich tun damit der PC leiser wird ohne dabei viel Geld ausgeben (~20-30€ sind natürlich okay) und bringt ein neues Gehäuse was?


Hoffe auf nette Hilfe
Fighter3


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Also den CPU Kühler kannst du mit einem Einfachen Drehpoti (2-3€) runterregeln. Einfach mal bei Caseking oder ähnlichen Shops nachschauen.
Oder etwas "Luxuriöser" die Fan Mate 2 von Zalman.

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst kannst du auch eine vollwertige Lüftersteuerung kaufen und gleich alle Lüfter im PC daran anschließen. In diesem Fall rate ich dir zur Scythe Kaze Master, eine der besten Lüftersteuerungen auf dem Markt.

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen noch einen leisen Gehäuselüfter hinter den CPU Kühler zu setzen. Dann wird die Luft besser aus dem Gehäuse transportiert. Wenn ich das richtig sehe passt da ein 80mm Lüfter hin. Oder ist es ein 92er?
Als 80mm Lüfter empfehle ich dir den Noiseblocker X1. Er ist nahezu unhörbar und dürfte aus deinem System nicht herauszuhören sein.

Wenn du die Kabel ein bisschen vor dem CPU Kühler wegnimmst dürfte er ein bisschen mehr Luft bekommen. Versuch sie einfach mal in die freien Laufwerksschächte zu tun. Mit ein paar Kabelbindern dürfte das recht einfach gehen.

Bei der Grafikkarte weiss ich im Moment leider nicht weiter. Ich würde dir einen Kühlertausch empfehlen aber dann verlierst du unter Umständen die Garantie. Wobei die meisten Hersteller nicht so kleinlich sind, wenn du den Originalkühler im Garantiefall einfach wieder raufschraubst. Aber garantieren kann ich es dir nicht. Manche Hersteller stellen sich auch Quer.

Meine Empfehlung wäre ein Accelero S1 und 1 Noiseblocker XL1, den du mit Kabelbindern auf dem Kühler befestigst.


mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Januar 2009)

also 
wenn du nur 20-30€ ausgeben willst, dann wirds echt eng. 

1.ein neues gehäuse würde sich nur lohnen, wenn du mehr geld ausgeben willst. wenn du bei max 30€ bleiben willst, dann würde ich das geld anderst investieren.

2. das aufdrehen des grakalüfters lässt sich meiner meinung nach nur durch einen kühlerwechsel verhindern.
ich würde den actic cooling accelero s1 empfehlen. billig und gut:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

dazu noch ein leiser lüfter:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

3. den cpu kühler kenne ich von meinem freund. er hat ein asus p35 board und kann den cpu lüfter übers bios regeln. 
was hast du für ein mainboard?
ist der cpu kühler am 4pin anschluss des mainboards angeschlossen?

4. wenn du nicht mehr geld ausgeben willst, dann musst du dein gehäuse wohl behalten. ich würde dir dringend dazu raten, das hintere lüftergitter zu entfernen. (am einfachsten mit dremel, geht aber auch mit metallsäge, zange und feile)
desweiteren empfehle ich dir einen besseren gehäuselüfter:
Hardwareluxx Preisvergleich - die günstigsten Hardware-Preise im Netz

ich würde auch versuchen, die kabel ein wenig aus dem luftstrom zu bringen. am besten geht das mit kabelbindern.

5. falls du dir ein anderes gehäuse kaufen willst, dann ist das rebel9 ein p/l knaller:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


edit:
lol shibi schau mal auf meinen 2. punkt

"zwei dumme ein gedanke"


----------



## Fighter3 (8. Januar 2009)

look @ sig

Intel I45CV

Sollte ich mir dann zwei Gehäuselüfter zulegen? Und wie siehts aus mit einem neuen CPU-Kühler, gibts da was leiseres, besseres und billiges (meine Ansprüche...)

Wie gesagt, GPU Kühler will ich nicht verändern wegen der Garantie


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

> edit:
> lol shibi schau mal auf meinen 2. punkt
> 
> "zwei dumme ein gedanke"



Hehehe, ist halt immernoch die beste Lösung. 

Also für die CPU würde ich dir einen Scythe Mugen empfehlen. Wenn du den Lüfter mit 7V betreibst ist er sehr leise und die Temperaturen dürften trotzdem besser sein als bisher. Für weniger als 30€ gibt es kaum gescheite Kühler, die einen merklichen Unterschied zu deinem machen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Januar 2009)

also wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest, dann würde ich den cpu kühler behalten und versuchen den lüfter zu regeln(mainboard oder drehpoti bzw. lüftersteuerung). den grakalüfter kannst du zumindest im widows mit rivatuner regeln, oder du flasht das bios der 8800gt.

dann würde ich mir an deiner stelle ein rebel 9 und zwei noisblocker xl1 bestellen. macht zusammen ~50€


----------



## Fighter3 (8. Januar 2009)

möchte schon...aber mein board unterstützt das übertakten nicht, außerdem habe ich bereits gesagt dass ich die Lüfter weder unter Windows noch im BIOS runterregeln kann.


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Dann kauf dir wie gesagt einen Drehpoti oder eine Fan Mate 2.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Dann kauf dir wie gesagt einen Drehpoti oder eine Fan Mate 2.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Dr.Bishop (8. Januar 2009)

Der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro ist halt ein relativ lauter Cpu Kühler, hatte ihn auch schon verbaut und sofort wieder rausgeworfen, was ich dir ans Herz legen kann 

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

Kostet deutlich mehr als der Mugen und ist vor allem mit langsam drehenden Lüftern schlechter.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (8. Januar 2009)

den freezer kann man super per speedfan runterregeln,per pwm
aber auf die temp achten


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> möchte schon...aber mein board unterstützt das übertakten nicht, außerdem habe ich bereits gesagt dass ich die Lüfter weder unter Windows noch im BIOS runterregeln kann.



dann kauf dir eine lüftersteurung oder ein drehpoti. wurde aber jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt.

ich würde dir echt empfehlen ein neues gehäuse + leise 120mm lüfter (z.b. noisblocker xl1) zu kaufen. 

wenn man den lüfter des freezers nämlich runterregelt, ist der echt nicht mehr laut. gerade bei deiner cpu, kannste den ordentlich drosseln. und dann sind andere komponenten wie hdd oder graka mindestens genau so laut


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Januar 2009)

Gut, danke für eure Hilfe!
Ich werde mir jetzt demnächst eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen und wenn dann wieder ein bisschen Geld da ist kommt ein neues Case und dann natürlich die dazugehörigen Lüfter...
Als Schüler habe ich nicht viel Geld, deswegen wollte ich gleich nochmal fragen welches Gehäuse ich mir dann kaufen soll, das rebel9 wurde ja schon genannt, ist das in dem bereich das beste? Als Gehäuselüfter dann Noiseblocker XL1 , als Lüftersteuerung dann entweder FanMate2 oder von conrad eine hauseigene Steuerung für 3 Lüfter (13€)


----------



## Shibi (9. Januar 2009)

In dem Preisbereich ist es auf alle Fälle am besten, wobei man für 40€ natürlich kein High-End Gehäuse erwarten darf. Einen Merklichen Qualitätssprung gibt es erst wieder ab ca. 100€.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Januar 2009)

bei der steurung musst du nur darauf achten, dass die steurung die lüfter per spannung und nicht über pwm drosselt.

am besten wirfst du mal einen blick auf ivi's liste
IVIs LS-DB


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Januar 2009)

Normal kannst du den Schon runterregeln 

Und jedes Board hat eig. ne Lüftersteuerung.
Bist du sicher, dass du den Lüfter auch am richtigen Lüfter Port angeschlossen hast ?^


----------



## chris@vs (9. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Gut, danke für eure Hilfe!
> Ich werde mir jetzt demnächst eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen und wenn dann wieder ein bisschen Geld da ist kommt ein neues Case und dann natürlich die dazugehörigen Lüfter...
> Als Schüler habe ich nicht viel Geld, deswegen wollte ich gleich nochmal fragen welches Gehäuse ich mir dann kaufen soll, das rebel9 wurde ja schon genannt, ist das in dem bereich das beste? Als Gehäuselüfter dann Noiseblocker XL1 , als Lüftersteuerung dann entweder FanMate2 oder von conrad eine hauseigene Steuerung für 3 Lüfter (13€)



Wenn du berit bist 70Euro für das Case auszugeben, kann ich dir das Cooler Master RC 690 bestens  empfehlen!

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP - black


Edit: Wenn du von deiner Graka noch so einen PCIe Stromadapter Dings rumliegen hast, daraus lässt sich ein 7 Volt adapter für deine Lüfter basteln...


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Wenn du berit bist 70Euro für das Case auszugeben, kann ich dir das Cooler Master RC 690 bestens  empfehlen!
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP - black
> 
> ...



HAb ich noch..aber was bringt das??? Und deim Smilie macht mich etwas nervös, ist das schwierig *schisshab*...

Das mit der Spannung was Gutewicht gesagt hatte, bei der Lüftersteuerung von Conrad stegt: "[...]die unabhängig voneinander geregelt werden können in einem Bereich von 7 bis 12 V"
ist doch dann i.O. oder???


----------



## KoRsE (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Idee. Schau mal im BIOS, ob dort die automatische Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards aktiviert ist (falls dein Board so etwas anbietet). Wenn ich das anhatte (damals auch mit Freezer64) lief der auf volle Pulle und ich konnte Speedfan nicht benutzer.
Wenn ich das deaktiviert hatte lief er trotzdem auf volle Pulle, aber konnte ihn danach mit Speedfan regeln.

Einen PC leise zu bekommen ist nicht gerade eine günstige Sache... Ich musste neues Gehäuse, 4 neue Gehäuselüfter (Noiseblocker XL1 Rev.3), neuen CPU-Kühler (Scythe Mugen + Scythe S-Flex 1200) und ein neues Netzteil (BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 450 Watt) besorgen, damit er wirklich leise ist! Der ganze Spaß hat grob Überschlagen 300€ gekostet - hat sich aber gelohnt!

MfG Korse


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. Januar 2009)

ich hatte damals das problem mit dem graka lüfter gelöst indem ich einfach die kabel gekappt hab und mit einem 3 pin anschluss zur lüftersteuerung verbunden hab .. radikale aber gute methode .. steuerung vorrausgesetzt ..


----------



## Shibi (9. Januar 2009)

Wobei hier die Frage ist ob nicht auch dadurch die Garantie erlischt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (9. Januar 2009)

Also der Standartlüfter meiner 8800GT hatte einen 4 Pin anschluss,also PWm gesteuert.
Naja den S1 montieren und nen Noiseblocker drauf,billiger und leiser gehts kaum


----------



## Shibi (9. Januar 2009)

Er will aber die Garantie nicht verlieren.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. Januar 2009)

ja die garantie kannste bei meiner varriante behalten wenn du das kabel nicht kappst sondern evt einen adapter nimmst oder einen provisorisch baust .. denn das abziehen vom fan anschluss wird ja nicht bemerkt bzw. sollte erlaubt sein ...


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Januar 2009)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch eine Idee. Schau mal im BIOS, ob dort die automatische Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards aktiviert ist (falls dein Board so etwas anbietet). Wenn ich das anhatte (damals auch mit Freezer64) lief der auf volle Pulle und ich konnte Speedfan nicht benutzer.
> Wenn ich das deaktiviert hatte lief er trotzdem auf volle Pulle, aber konnte ihn danach mit Speedfan regeln.
> 
> MfG Korse



Hi,
als ich das gemacht habe hat speedfan funktioniert und ich habe meinen cpu-kühler auf 45% runtergeregelt, jetzt wird er von den anderen Komponenten überdeckt (s. unten). Wenn ich jetzt aber den PC neustarte wird der Lüfter immmer voll aufgedreht bis ich Speedfan starte und ihn wieder runterregle, geht das nicht auch so dass er immer leise ist???

Nun zum nächsten Punkt...jetzt wo mein CPU-Kühler so leise ist dass ich ihn nicht mehr höre, höre ich jetzt (wie vorausgesagt) das Netzteil ziemlich laut. Sollte aber eig. leiser sein, ist ein Be quiet 450W. Kann man das irgendwie regeln oder hilft da nur ein neues Netzteil?

p.s. mittlerweile weiß ich auch dass ich mit 30€ nicht hinkomme

EDIT//
@buzzdeebuzzdee
soll ich dann einen adapter von 4pin auf 3pin nehmen und den an meine Lüftersteuerung bauen??? Ob das funktioniert? und wie komme ich an das Kabel ran ohne den "Schutz" (das bedruckte vor den Innereien) zu zerstören und somit meine Garantie zu verlieren?


----------



## Shibi (9. Januar 2009)

Theoretsich sollte es sich automatisch regeln.

Du kannst es auch aufschrauben und das Lüfterkabel aus dem Netzteil rauslegen und an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Aber das hat 2 Gefahren: Erstens solltest du niemals irgendwelche Bauteile im Netzteil anfassen die du nicht kennst, sie könnten auch im ausgesteckten Zustand noch unter Spannung stehen. Solange du dich nur an den Lüfter/das Lüfterkabel hälst kann allerdings nichts passieren.
Die zweite Gefahr ist eine Überhitzung des Netzteiles. Du solltest den Lüfter nicht zu weit runterregeln sonst überhitzt dein Netzteil und schaltet sich ab bzw. die Lebensdauer sinkt rapide. also den Lüfter nur "dezent" drosseln.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## chris@vs (9. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> HAb ich noch..aber was bringt das??? Und deim Smilie macht mich etwas nervös, ist das schwierig *schisshab*...




1.Sorry, zu spät gesehen.
2.Du brauchst zwei Lüster klemmen(oder wenn man Löten kann kann man's   auch löten), schraubenzieher und ne Kneifzange.
     I.PCIe Steker knapp abschneiden.(den brauchen wir nichtmehr)
     II.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html
        Einfach die Pins als 5 oder 7V-adapter stecken(Einer is zuviel, der muss raus)
     III.Lüfteranschluss mit 2cm kabel abzwicken (dann kann man ihn später wieder anlöten (wenn man's kann)
     IV. Adapter mit Lüfter über Lüsterklemme verbinden (Dass kannst du auch löten (wenn du's kannst)
     V.Fertig (Wenn bei den Pins zwei Kabel sind, kannst du das unbenutzte abzwicjen, oder wenn du zwei Pins mit zwei Kabeln hast, kannst du dann mit einem Stecker zwei Lüfter betreiben.)

Edit: Du kannst auch mehrere Lüfter an die Lüsterklemme anschließen...


Ich würde jetz ein Pic von meiner hochstellen, aber ich bin zu faul mein computer aufzumachen.
Habe das noch etwas ausgeweitet und kann jetzt mit einem Schalter alle meine Lüfter zwischen 5, 7 und 12 Volt einstellen

@ Fighter3: nervös???

Achso: So dinger gibts natürlich auch zu kaufen, aber an die lässt sich immer nur ein Lüfter anschließen...

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...V_-_7V/70364/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Kabel&l2=Adapter


----------



## chris@vs (9. Januar 2009)

Das is ne Lüsterklemme (konnte bei meinem alten Post keine Pics mehr hochladen )

Edit: Das Bild beweist mal wieder meine Künste im Fotografieren


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

gut, jetzt weiß ich schonmal wie ichs mache...aber was bringt mir das, mir ist doch das Netzteil zu laut und dass funktioniert doch nur beim Gehäuselüfter oder????


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Mach das Nt auf, zwick die zwei Kabel vom NTlüfter ab, führe sie durch die öffnung für die anderen Kabel und häng sie an
 dein selbsgemachten 7Volt adapter. Wenn du dann zu wenig Kühlleistung fürs nt hast, kannst du 
die Kabel am Adapter wieder umsteken und schon hast du wieder 12 Volt...

Edit: Du kannst natürlich auch einfach den Lüfter austauschen.

Ich benutze übrigens denLüfter von meinem alten NT als Gehäuse Lüfter. Mit 12Volt is der unerträglich
mit 7 summt er leise vor sich hin 

Wenn dir das mit dem NT aufschrauben wegen der schon von shibi angesprochenen Gefahren zu heikel is: Nimm einfach Zangen für alles, was du am NT anfasen möchtest!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

Speedfan kann sicherlich deinen Lüfter automatisch steuern.
Schau mal in meine Sig.
Allerdings ist das noch die Version mit den Externen Links,ist also mit Abloadlinks.
Ich werd das demnächst mal anpassen.

Bist du dir Sicher das es das NT das den Lärm verursacht?
Eigentlich sind die ziemlich leise.


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist: Computer aufmachen alle deine Lüfter (CPU kannst du kurzzeitig ausstecken, dass NT übernimmt dessen Aufgabe auch )anhalten. So, wenn der rechner immer noch so laut is, dann is es das NT, wenn nich, teste dich durch und benutze den 7Volt adapter für diesen Lüfter

EDit: Nimm den Lüfter,falls du deinen NT austauschen willst. DEr is Leise, nicht Teuer und das sieht sicher geilaus....


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

hab schon alles durchgetestet, cpu-lüfter mittels speedfan auf 0% geschaltet, kein Unterschied zu den vorherigen 40%, gehäuselüfter ist abgesteckt, könnte also höchstens noch die Grafikkarte sein, das teste ich gleich nochmal. Beim Netzteil handelt es sich um ein ca. 2 Jahre altes Be quiet P5 520W S1.3

wie mache ich das das der CPU-Lüfter sofort wenn der PC bootet auf 40% schaltet? Ich habe mal einen Screen gemacht, auf welchen Lüfter muss ich schalten und vermute ich richtig, dass ich dann auf "SmartFann II" umschalten soll???

Das Netzteil werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen und evtl. ein paar Bilder machen wenn ich fragen hab.


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Screen gemacht, auf welchen Lüfter muss ich schalten und vermute ich richtig, dass ich dann auf "SmartFann II" umschalten soll???




Wo is denn jetz der screen???

WEnn du 35 Euro hast würde ich die fünf sachen bei caseking kaufen, dann is Ruhe. (Die Lüfter habe ich alle in meinem Case verbaut und kann sie bestens empfehlen...)

DAmit is garantier Ruhe 

Edit: Der 12er is führ dein NT, solltest du auch an die Lüftersteuerung
 hängen. Die 8er kommt einer vorne und einer hinten hin

Kann den screenshot nich hochladen,
schreib dir noch hin, was alles drauf war


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,
im Netzteil sind zwei 80mm Lüfter verbaut, beide laufen mit 12V. Als Ersatz für die beiden würde ich dann zwei Noiseblocker X1 nehmen, sind die gut genug??? 
Diesmal ist der Screen aber dabei 

p.s. Was ist mit den Sachen die ich deiner Meinung nach kaufen soll??? Kommen die noch?


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

Noiseblocker XL1 sind 120mm Lüfter, die wirst du nicht reinbekommen. 
Aber die X1 kannst du verwenden. Die würde ich dann auf 12V laufen lassen, die sollten nahezu unhörbar sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

sry, hab mich vertippt, ich meine natürlich auch die X1...passen die denn auch von Förderungsmenge? Nicht dass mein Netzteil dann überhitzt


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn du sie auf 12V laufen lässt sollte es passen, wobei ich dir allerdings keine Garantie geben kann. Aber dein Netzteil wird von deinem System ja nicht zu 100% gefordert, also läuft es nie unter vollast. Das müsste rein rechnerisch reichen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Als 8cm kann ich dir Arctic Cooling 8025L empfeglen. Habe zwei davon verbaut und die sind bei 12V
 so gut wie nicht hörbar. Würde an deiner stelle gleich vier bestellen und deine Gehäuse Lüfter auch
 gleich ersetzen.

Edit: Das oben war ein blau beleuchteter Cooler Master Lüfter (der sich allerdings ja erledigt hat, weiles ein 12er is(war für's NT), zwei der 8er von Arctic cooling und diese Lüftersteuerung:

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Lian Li 3,5 Zoll Multi-Panel TR-3B - black

Mit den Arctic Cooling Lüfter und der Lüftersteuerung sollte eigentlich entgültig ruhe sein...


Hier noch ne ähnliche:

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Aerocool Easy Watch - black


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich würd die Finger vom Netzteil lassen. Da es eh nicht das neuste ist und die effizienz auch bestimmt nicht die beste ist sollte man als erstes an ein neues Netzteil denken. Bei deinem Sys brauchst du ja kein 600 Watt dingen. Ebenso Kabelmangement ist kein muss. Dann sind die auch gar nicht mehr soooo Teuer. Ein Corsair CX400W kann ich dir empfehlen. Ist leise und kostet ca 40€ ansonsten gibts noch gute von enermax und seasonic. Jeder 80er lüfter ist für mich verschwendung. Schlechter Luftdurchfluss und fast immer zu laut. Kannst du bei deimen Gehäuse nicht etwas dremeln oder so? Dann könntest du evtl nen 120er Noiseblocker reinsetzen hinten. Das könnte reichen.


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

Die Noiseblocker X1 sind nahezu lautlos, von zu laut kann hier nicht die Rede sein. 
Und der Durchfluss sollte ausreichen das Netzteil kühl zu halten.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

@aXwin: Auch die von mir vorgeschlagenen 8025L sind alles andere als zu Laut


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

also ich werd mir dann wohl 4 von den 8025L für insgesamt 15€ kaufen, dazu dann die Lüftersteuerung von Conrad look.

Richtig???
Dann sollte der PC eigentlich relativ leise sein und ich bin sogar in meinem Budget von 30€ geblieben...*happy*


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

STOPPP!!!
Bevor du dir so eine Lüftersteuerung kaufst, nimm lieber für zwei Euro mehr die hier:

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Aerocool Easy Watch - black

Die Steuert Automatisch und hat Tempsensoren.

Edit: Wenn du die Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung bei Caseking bestellst, zahlst du nur einmal 
Versandkosten


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

lohnt sich dass den wirklich, insgesamt wären das für mich dann 9 euro mehr, da ich von Conrad einen 5€ Gutschein habe, was ist denn so schlecht an der von Conrad??? Wenn das mal jemand sagen würde könnte ich es wenigstens nachvollziehen und dann wäre es mir dass auch wert...


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Du must halt immer manuell einstellen, und außerdem sparst du die fünf euro wieder ein, in dem du nur einmal versandtkosten zahlen must und nicht zweimal (Die 8025L gibts nähmlich nicht bei conrad)


----------



## Shibi (10. Januar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich von automatischen Steuerungen nicht so überzeugt, da man die Temperaturfühler nie perfekt anbringen kann und die Steuerungen deshalb meistens suboptimal arbeiten. Da dreh ich lieber an einem Rädchen und stell die Geschwindigkeit manuell ein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich von automatischen Steuerungen nicht so überzeugt, da man die Temperaturfühler nie perfekt anbringen kann und die Steuerungen deshalb meistens suboptimal arbeiten. Da dreh ich lieber an einem Rädchen und stell die Geschwindigkeit manuell ein.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



So denke ich nämlich auch, würde das lieber selber regeln, wenn ich z.B. mal ohnehin laut Musik höre können die Lüfter ja auch lauter sein und bleiben trotzdem für mich unhörbar. Bei Conrad muss ich gar keine Versandkosten bezahlen, da es einen Shop bei mir um die Ecke gibt.

EDIT//
Und was ist nun mit diesem SpeedFan, wie stelle ich es ein, dass der CPU-Kühler sofort beim Starten des PCs auf der Geschwindigkeit läuft???


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Gut, wenn ihr lieber am Rad dreht, gerne.
Ich lass das die Lüftersteuerung lieber selber machen


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

ist den irgendwas an der von Conrad schlecht, weil dann kaufe ich lieber die andere, bei der kann man es auf Wunsch doch auch manuell regeln oder?? Die von Conrad ist denke ich baugleich wie die FC-06 von Akasa


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Nimm lieber die akasa


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (10. Januar 2009)

Jedem das Seine .. ich dreh auch lieber am Rad .. gibt einem etwas mehr Kontrolle .. finde ich


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

und nochmal die frage: ist an dem von conrad irgendwas schlecht???


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Nein die ist nicht schlecht. Ich hab selber eine mit Drehknöpfen und die ist Spitze. Die Temeperatur sensoren und Automatische Steuerung find ich nicht optimal bei der Akasa! Für die einfache Regelung reicht die Lüftersteuerung von Conrad. Ich hab selber ne Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus. Die ist sehr gut aber denke mal passt nicht in dein Preisbudget!

Trotzdem bleib ich dabei das Netzteilumbauten bzw Lüfterwechseln im NT nicht von Laien duchgeführt werden sollten!


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

aXwin schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleib ich dabei das Netzteilumbauten bzw Lüfterwechseln im NT nicht von Laien duchgeführt werden sollten!



genau meine meinung


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

der Netzteil lüfter ist bei mir sehr leicht zu entfernen, da er nicht unter anderen Komponenten versteckt ist, einziges Problem ist dass der Netzteillüfter einen 2pin Anschluss hat, dafür brauche ich dann noch einen Adapter  (nochmal 6€...was soll man machen)

http://cgi.ebay.de/3-Pin-Luefter-auf-2-Pin-Adapter-Molex-Netzteil-Graka_W0QQitemZ220331566685QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Computer_Grafikkarten_Grafikkarten_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item220331566685&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318

das ist der richtige, oder???


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> der Netzteil lüfter ist bei mir sehr leicht zu entfernen, da er nicht unter anderen Komponenten versteckt ist, einziges Problem ist dass der Netzteillüfter einen 2pin Anschluss hat, dafür brauche ich dann noch einen Adapter  (nochmal 6€...was soll man machen)



6€ für die Adapter, dann denke ich mal 7-8€ für die Lüfter sind nur fürs netzteil schon 14€.
Meines erachtens geldverschwendung für ein veraltertes Netzteil.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

2pin

das würde ja bedeuten, dass der lüfter kein tachosignal hat. ich würde dir zwei x1 empfehlen und die dann mit nem y-adapter an die lüftersteuerung

edit:
der adapter ist meiner meinung nach der falsche. ich würde sagen du benötigst 2pin (weiblich) auf 3pin (männlich)

falls du willst und kannst, dann bestell dir einfach eine 3pin verlängerung:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC-Zubehoer/Adapter-Kabel/3-Pin-Verlaengerung-60cm::1500.html

dann nimmst du die netzteillüfter und die verlängerung. vom lüfter entfernst du den stecker und von der verlängerung entfernst du den linken stecker(siehe link). dann verlötest du die schwarzen und die roten kabel miteinander und schon kannste die lüfter an die lüftersteuerung anschließen. wenn du nicht löten willst, dann nimmst du einfach ne lüsterklemme


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

aXwin schrieb:


> 6€ für die Adapter, dann denke ich mal 7-8€ für die Lüfter sind nur fürs netzteil schon 14€.
> Meines erachtens geldverschwendung für ein veraltertes Netzteil.



Irgendwie haste recht...habe auch schon überlegt ob sich nicht ein neues NT lohnt...würde das dann aber über ebay kaufen (trotzdem neuware) weil ich ja nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung habe. Dann kann ich immernoch gucken ob ich Lüftersteuerung und die zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter brauche.

EDIT//
@all:
Ich kann nicht löten


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

alternativ zu löten kannst du auch ne lüsterklemme verwenden


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie haste recht...habe auch schon überlegt ob sich nicht ein neues NT lohnt...würde das dann aber über ebay kaufen (trotzdem neuware) weil ich ja nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung habe. Dann kann ich immernoch gucken ob ich Lüftersteuerung und die zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter brauche.
> 
> EDIT//
> @all:
> Ich kann nicht löten



Hmm eBay ist nur noch in den seltestens Fällen günstiger als die bei Geizahls gelisteten Preise. Du brauchst ja kein besonderes Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement oder mit ner Mega Leistung. 

Und das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein aber: Wenn du nichtmal löten kannst, fällst du in meinen Augen unter die Kategorie "Laie" und diese sollten wie schon erwähnt die Finger von Netzteilumbauten lassen.

Spar doch ein wenig und Kauf dir erstmal ein neues Gehäuse. Das Rebel9 empfiehlt sich da sehr. Dort hast du eine Basis worauf du aufbauen kannst, sprich: Ordentliche lüfter, Ordentliches Kabelverlegen. Sowas bringt dann schon etwas, und vielleicht ist es ja dann genau das was du wolltest. Später kannst du dir dann ein Netzteil kaufen falls es noch zu Laut sein sollte.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

gut aber durch ein neues gehäuse wird das netzteil ja nicht leiser und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das nt eine der lautesten komponenten in seinem pc. es wäre m.M.n. sinnvoller zuerst ein neues nt zu kaufen:

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

kannst auch mal einen blick in den thread werfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/22332-empfohlene-netzteile.html


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ein Laie...das stimmt schon, aber warum ein neues Gehäuse? Das Rebel9 hat von dem Lüftunskonzept und der Anordnung der Lüfter keinen unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse.

EDIT//
Netzteil würde ich dann ein Seasonic S12


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

der vorteil ist, dass du 120mm lüfter verbauen kannst. d.h. die lüfter drehen im gegensatz zu 80mm lüfter langsamer (=leiser) und fördern trotzdem gleich viel oder sogar mehr luft.

desweiteren kann man im rebel9 die kabel ein wenig besser verlegen als in deinem jetzigen case


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

das müsste ich mir aber schon gut überlegen, mit gehäuse und so weiter bin ich dann bei ca. 100€...vllt. sponsert mich ja irgendwer von euch  
Hat irgendwer hir zuviel Geld und will mir was abgeben?


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> der vorteil ist, dass du 120mm lüfter verbauen kannst. d.h. die lüfter drehen im gegensatz zu 80mm lüfter langsamer (=leiser) und fördern trotzdem gleich viel oder sogar mehr luft.
> 
> desweiteren kann man im rebel9 die kabel ein wenig besser verlegen als in deinem jetzigen case



Japp genau so sehe ich das auch 

Seasonic ist auch eine gute marke. Wird auch demnächst mal mein eigen sein


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

es kommt noch ein weiteres Problem dazu:
ich habe den Prozessor eben nur für 15 min ein wenig belastet und er hatte prompt ganze 73°, auch die anderen Komponenten waren überhitzt, Systemp von normal 40° auf 60° gestiegen...ist wohl doch ein neues Gehäuse fällig...


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

hast du dein CPU kühler jetzt runtergeregelt??? Evtl war das etwas zu viel.
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn jetzt??


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

ich habe den auf 50% runtergeregelt, gehäuse ist ein no-name midi tower


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Januar 2009)

starte mal prime95 lass es 10min laufen und lese die temps dann mal mit coretemp aus.

Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online
Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online

ich habe nämlich den verdacht, dass die temps falsch ausgelesen werden. bzw welches programm verwendest du?


----------



## aXwin (10. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mir damals auch ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt (auch rebel 9) und dazu Scythe Lüfter. Mittlerweile sinds Xigmateks aus Moddinggründen, aber ich bereue es bis heute nicht. Alle Komponenten gut gekühlt und Leise.
Also geldverschwendung ist es bestimmt nicht.
Da du ja nicht gerade flüssig bist würde ich mich entweder für ein Gehäuse mit 2 Lüfter entscheiden oder ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## chris@vs (10. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab da was verpasst: Dein CPU-Kühler is zu laut?!
Mein Freezer 7 Pro summt leise vor sich hin...

Hir noch ne alternative zum Reeble 9:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r/Cooler-Master-Elite-Serie:::29_90_1323.html
Im Prinzip sind das alles die selben, sehen nur etwas anders aus...

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog.../Cooler-Master-RC-690-Serie:::29_90_1436.html


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab da was verpasst: Dein CPU-Kühler is zu laut?!
> Mein Freezer 7 Pro summt leise vor sich hin...



JA, hast du bei 100% und 2700 rpm unertäglich und bei 55% und damir 1700 rpm i.O.


----------



## Gutewicht (11. Januar 2009)

haste jetzt mal mit coretemp die temps ausgelesen?


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

hab ich eben gerade, wollte nen screen machen, ging aber nicht...nach 45 sekunden belastung totale überhitzung und automatischer shutdown...

55% Lüfter mit Speedfan = 1700rpm
CPU nach 30 sec. auf 70°C (Temp mit Coretemp, HW Monitor und Speedfan ausgelesen, alle gleich)

100% Lüfter =2700rpm
nach 1 min  ebenfalls auf 69°C (s.Screen, danach habe ich aus Sicherheit beendet)


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Januar 2009)

Bist du dir sicher das der Kühler richtig sitzt?
Bei mir sah das ganze bei 2,7Ghz so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte zwar etwas Spannung weggenommen aber der Freezer dreht auch nutr mit 850Upm.


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> JA, hast du bei 100% und 2700 rpm unertäglich und bei 55% und damir 1700 rpm i.O.



Regelt der sich nicht selber bei dir?!

Edit: Ich würde mal den Prozzi etwas runtertakten, die temps sind nähmlich nicht grad gesundheits fördernt... 

Überprüf mal, ob der Freezer auch wirklich bombenfest sitzt. Meiner dreht sich zwischen 800-1600RPM (letzteres nur in games...)
Seit wann hast du den denn schon? Villeicht musst du mal die Leitpaste austauschen...

Achso Laut SAmmelthread bekommt man einen 4*5*00 auf 3GHz m it nem Freezer


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

70 Grad sind noch tragbar.


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem nicht sehr toll...und das nach 30sek...wie sieht das dann nach 10min aus?


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

ab 70°C wird der PC einfach automatisch abgeschaltet...werde nun demnächst mal den Freezer einmal komplett abbauen und neue Wärmeleitpaste raufmachen, mal gucken was dann ist, weiß aber nicht wann ich das machen kann...

EDIT//
Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ich den Kühlkörper vom Themraltake TMGi1 habe, aber ich glaube der ist ziemlich ähnlich wie der Freezer

EDIT2//
Ist es egal was für eine Wärmeleitpaste ich nehme oder gibt es da große Qualitätunterschiede??


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> EDIT//
> Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ich den Kühlkörper vom Themraltake TMGi1 habe, aber ich glaube der ist ziemlich ähnlich wie der Freezer




Was für ein Teil is das denn??? 

Hab ich nich mal bei billiger.de gefunden?!


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

der saß tatsächlich nicht richtig, zwei Push-pins sind stark beschädigt, jetzt habe ich immerhin 3 richtig reinbekommen, habe jetzt mal prime95 10 minuten lang laufen lassen und die temperatur ging nicht über 47°C und das bei unhärbaren 55% Lüfter.

Der Kühler heißt natürlich Thermaltake TMGi1


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Trotzdem nicht sehr toll...und das nach 30sek...wie sieht das dann nach 10min aus?



Meine CPU kocht im Hochsommer bei fast 80 Grad.


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Probier den letzten Pin auch noch rein zu bekommen. Das steigert die Kühlleistung extrem, da der Kühlkörper besseren Kontakt hat. Wenn er nach aussengebogen ist (wie meine...)
press ihn mit einer Zange zusammen (Der schwarze Stift sollte oben sein)

Edit: Mit viel Ausdauer bekommt man die Dinger immer rein! 

Wegen des Kühlkörpers....Du must den Freezer Kühlkörper draufhaben, da 
der Thermaltake 8Heatpipes hat und der Kühlkörper auf dem Pic auf Seite eins 
nur 6 hat wie der FReezer  7 Pro


----------



## Gutewicht (11. Januar 2009)

ok dann hast du ja den fehler gefunden

wenn du den letzten push-pin auch noch drinne hast, dann würde ich drehzahl so weit senken, dass der prozi durch prime95 max. 60°C hat.


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Hast du den CPU-Lüfter nicht an dem 4Pin anschluss angeschlossen??? Der sollte sich eigentlich selber regeln...


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

chris@vs schrieb:


> Wegen des Kühlkörpers....Du must den Freezer Kühlkörper draufhaben, da der Thermaltake 8Heatpipes hat und der Kühlkörper auf dem Pic auf Seite eins nur 6 hat wie der FReezer  7 Pro



Sorry, hast natürlich recht, der kühler war lediglich in der Verpackung des thermaltake

@Gutewicht
wie ich bereits geschriebe habe ist bereits jetzt nach 10min Prime-last und 55% Drehzahl nur eine Temp von max. 47°C entstanden, warum sollte diese dann nochmal auf 60° steigen???

Der CPU-Fan ist an einem 4pin anschluss angeschlossen und wird auch automatisch geregelt, allerdings hatte ich diese Option im BIOS ausgeschaltet, damit ich den Kühler mit Speedfan regeln kann. Jetzt ist sie wieder an und es funktioniert und der Kühler ist auch mit nur 3 festen Push-pins relativ leise.


----------



## Gutewicht (11. Januar 2009)

ich meinte, dass du die drehzahl noch weiter senken könntest. aber nur so weit, dass die cpu max 60°C erreicht


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

ahh...jetzt hab ichs verstanden, aber was bringt mir das, der Kühler ist jetzt schon so leise dass er von anderen Komponenten übertönt wird. 

Und nochmal meine Frage:
Wie schaffe ich es  dass der CPU-Lüfter trotz deaktivierter automatischer Steuerung mit nur 50% Geschwindigkeit anläuft. Sobald ich die automatische Steuerung ausschalte um mit Speedfan zu regeln läuft er beim Start sofort auf 100%


----------



## Gutewicht (11. Januar 2009)

das kann man so weit ich weiß nicht ändern. da speedfan erst mit windows startet, kann speedfan den lüfter logischerweise auch erst dann regeln, wenn der bootvorgang bereits abgeschlossen ist. korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Januar 2009)

Ja,so ist es.
Man kann aber eine Maximaldrehzahl vorgeben auf die dann nach ca.1sek in einem Sprung runtergeregelt wird.


----------



## chris@vs (11. Januar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie wieder an und es funktioniert und der Kühler ist auch mit nur 3 festen Push-pins relativ leise.



Wenn du den Thermaltake noch irgenwo hast, würde ich diesen drauf 
montiern, da er zwei Heatpipes mehr hat und evt. 4 korrekt funktionierende 
Pins hat. Wenn der Lüfter des Thermaltake lauter ist, kannst du sicher dessen gleiche Bauform ausnutzen und den Freezer Lüfter verwenden...

Achso, du könntest den Lüfter drosseln, in dem du ihn an einen 7 Volt adpter hängst...

Aber warum willst du den Lüfter noch leiser machen (ich meine dass mit den 50%), denn wie du schon festgestellt hast, wird er schon jetzt von den anderen 
komponenten übertönt?!


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Januar 2009)

@chris@vs
Den Thermaltake hab ich dann wohl nicht mehr...
Ich will den Lüfter nicht noch leiser kriegen, ich bin jetzt (endlich) mit dem CPU-Lüfter zufrieden.


----------

